# Name Of Animal Crossing Switch?



## JackABee (Sep 15, 2018)

What would you want it to be called? I'd like to see it be called Animal Forest, and the game is more set it the woods like the original GC game. I could see how this might affect the sales. Since people could think 'Is this a different game altogether or a sequel to Animal Crossing?'

Id like to see other peoples idea's tho


----------



## Charcolor (Sep 15, 2018)

i've been wondering about this too!! it's hard to say since we haven't seen anything of the game yet at all...i just hope we keep the trend of cute subtitles going!!


----------



## McRibbie (Sep 15, 2018)

I'd like to call it Animal Crossing: Population Growing, purely to get people to not call the GameCube game that.


----------



## Garrett (Sep 15, 2018)

"Animal Crossing for Nintendo Switch"
Subtitle: Everyone is here!


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 15, 2018)

I'm sure it will be called Animal Crossing. I don't know why they changed _Forest_ to _Crossing_ to begin with, but it's what the game is known by outside Japan. Changing it now would probably be unnecessarily confusing. As for the subtitle, I'm not even going to try predicting that.


----------



## Pansy (Sep 15, 2018)

I heard this somewhere but I think "Animal Crossing: Welcome Home" is really cute.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 15, 2018)

Animal Crossing: Switching Up


----------



## SakuraJD (Sep 15, 2018)

Animal Crossing: Ultimate


never know.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 15, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> I'm sure it will be called Animal Crossing. I don't know why they changed _Forest_ to _Crossing_ to begin with, but it's what the game is known by outside Japan. Changing it now would probably be unnecessarily confusing. As for the subtitle, I'm not even going to try predicting that.



How about "Animal Crossing: Forest World"?


----------



## Boccages (Sep 15, 2018)

It's impossible to know or even guess at this point.


----------



## ESkill (Sep 15, 2018)

Pansy said:


> I heard this somewhere but I think "Animal Crossing: Welcome Home" is really cute.



That would be cute, and since Nook said he needed to make homes so they'd be ready when everyone comes home it'd fit in nicely. I like that name; after all this time, our long travels, we're coming home. Not to mention most AC fans, at least the ones like me who started when it first came out, have since been on to college and are adults now, we're being welcomed home to that nostalgia of our childhood.


----------



## Yuoh (Sep 15, 2018)

Animal Crossing: Isabelle, Please Come Back, Everything is on Fire


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 15, 2018)

"Animal Crossing: Yes, it's finally out and no, this is not a joke, it's real! For Nintendo Switch" (& Knuckles)

No, seriously, I have no idea at this point.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 15, 2018)

No idea, but the rumour of Town Founder is a horrible name in my opinion.
I like the idea of Welcome Home, that's adorable and WH is an abbreviation not similar to one we've had thus far.
I think it might have something to do with the idea of being able to stay at home or go portable. I imagine it'll stick to the 2 word subtitle formula thus far (Wild World, City Folk, New Leaf, and I guess Population Growing if you count that).


----------



## Hat' (Sep 15, 2018)

Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp for Switch !


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2018)

Animal Crossing: Metro Development

- - - Post Merge - - -



smonikkims said:


> No idea, but the rumour of Town Founder is a horrible name in my opinion.
> I like the idea of Welcome Home, that's adorable and WH is an abbreviation not similar to one we've had thus far.
> I think it might have something to do with the idea of being able to stay at home or go portable. I imagine it'll stick to the 2 word subtitle formula thus far (Wild World, City Folk, New Leaf, and I guess Population Growing if you count that).



I call ACG ?GameCube version? or ?AC:GC?


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 15, 2018)

Hat' said:


> Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp for Switch !



I hope not. I want a real house and a real town, not a campsite situation.


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Sep 15, 2018)

"Animal crossing 2: Electric Boogaloo"


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Sep 15, 2018)

Animal Crossing 2: The Search For More Bells


----------



## SakuraJD (Sep 16, 2018)

perhaps even Animal Crossing: Home Sweet Home ?


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Sep 16, 2018)

thegunpowderincident said:


> Animal Crossing 2: The Search For More Bells



This wins. Mostly for the Spaceballs reference (whether intentional or not).

But seriously, I also think Welcome Home sounds cute and seems very fitting.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Sep 16, 2018)

HopeForHyrule said:


> This wins. Mostly for the Spaceballs reference (whether intentional or not).
> 
> But seriously, I also think Welcome Home sounds cute and seems very fitting.



Haha, definitely intentional.


----------



## acnllover1234 (Sep 16, 2018)

animal crossing: nooks revenge


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 20, 2018)

I like the idea I saw on another post for Animal Crossing Coming Home. 

I luv luv luv this idea after they tried with HHD (sucked) and AmiiboFest (sucked) and then pocket camp... can we plz for the luv of arceus, go back to our roots and back to the town feel that we all know and luv!!!


----------



## projectx1991 (Sep 20, 2018)

smonikkims said:


> I think it might have something to do with the idea of being able to stay at home or go portable. I imagine it'll stick to the 2 word subtitle formula thus far (Wild World, City Folk, New Leaf, and I guess Population Growing if you count that).



Unless you live here in the UK where City Folk was weirdly named ?Let?s Go To The City?. 

I hope it isn?t called the rumoured Town Founder...urgh.


----------



## SnakeEater (Sep 20, 2018)

Animal Crossing New Leaf Deluxe.


----------



## Flare (Sep 20, 2018)

Animal Crossing: Forest Wonders

Ehh idk tbh.


----------



## Jeongguk (Sep 20, 2018)

after reading through, I really hope it?s called welcome home or some form of something with home. it sounds so cute.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 20, 2018)

projectx1991 said:


> Unless you live here in the UK where City Folk was weirdly named “Let’s Go To The City”.



That's actually a direct translation of the Japanese name. City Folk was the title that was actually adapted. Japan is way more into their lengthy sentence-like titles though and it definitely sounds weird in English, but yeah, that's the explanation.


----------



## Eirrinn (Sep 20, 2018)

Animal Crossing: Nook finally loses it


----------



## lars708 (Sep 20, 2018)

McRibbie said:


> I'd like to call it Animal Crossing: Population Growing, purely to get people to not call the GameCube game that.



The game actually has the subtitle ''Population Growing'' though, so don't blame the people, blame Nintendo.

Anyway when thinking of subtitles for the games, they are always based on the game's features. With Wild World and New Leaf referencing the massive changes and additions to the game. And City Folk/Let's Go to the City of course, referencing the City part of the game. So we can't really make a good guess until we see gameplay I suppose.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 20, 2018)

^The box has that subtitle as part of the logo (like the 'welcome to' above the sign) but it's not actually a part of the official title! You can tell because it's not on the spine of the case.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Sep 20, 2018)

lars708 said:


> The game actually has the subtitle ''Population Growing'' though, so don't blame the people, blame Nintendo.
> 
> Anyway when thinking of subtitles for the games, they are always based on the game's features. With Wild World and New Leaf referencing the massive changes and additions to the game. And City Folk/Let's Go to the City of course, referencing the City part of the game. So we can't really make a good guess until we see gameplay I suppose.



It's more of a tagline, not a subtitle.


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 2, 2018)

How would you feel if the game took a Smash 4 direction and we got "Animal Crossing for Nintendo Switch"?
I don't care what the game is called but I would also be not too bothered by that name in particular. At least it's to the point. That's the working title at the moment anyway haha.


----------



## Eme (Oct 2, 2018)

Animal Crossing: Unlimited
Animal Crossing: Explorer
Animal Crossing: Crossroads

I feel like there will be more options/things to do so keeping it vague hahaha


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 2, 2018)

A cross between Wild World and New Leaf. 

Animal Crossing: New World


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 2, 2018)

thegunpowderincident said:


> It's more of a tagline, not a subtitle.



Yes, it was more of a tagline.. but it's pretty much been adapted into the title by the community. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 2, 2018)

Animal Crossing: HD Peach Butts

(idk lol)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Constantine said:


> A cross between Wild World and New Leaf.
> 
> Animal Crossing: New World



Not a bad idea actually!


----------



## ZedameX (Oct 2, 2018)

Animal Crossing Chronicles: Zed looses another 1500 hours of his life?

Also, hi all.  Randomly back because of a random friend request causing an email to come through reminding me I was signed up to these forums :3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 2, 2018)

No jokes on me.

But, if you explore all around the world of Animal Crossing (No, it’s not going to be visiting other people’s towns) and get flora from places you normally cannot get at your own town, invite villagers you can’t invite at your town normally, and holidays, events and fun stuff you can only do on the other parts of the Animal Crossing World. (Not the website, lol) Think of it as the island, but new additions.

If you can do that, and if it will be the next gimmick in the series (It’s not like City Folk no no) the game will be called:

Animal Crossing: Jet Set Go! (Pun on Jet setting and get set go)


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 3, 2018)

Animal Crossing: Grand Theft Auto Edition


----------



## Chouchou (Oct 3, 2018)

Animal Crossing: please no motion controls


----------



## lars708 (Oct 3, 2018)

thegunpowderincident said:


> It's more of a tagline, not a subtitle.



Whatever you want to call it, it's there and naming a new game in the series ''Animal Crossing: Population Growing'' would only make it more confusing. And I don't really get how that would be a good thing.


----------



## McRibbie (Oct 5, 2018)

lars708 said:


> Whatever you want to call it, it's there and naming a new game in the series ''Animal Crossing: Population Growing'' would only make it more confusing. And I don't really get how that would be a good thing.



It's partially frustration with appending what was intended as the tagline on it as its official subtitle, given that it's... not actually its name? It's like appending completely unnecessary 1s onto the first films of franchises in order to differentiate, when you could just say "the original" instead. It's also a pretty crappy subtitle, let's be honest.

It's also kind of a joke at that, based off the fact that Microsoft called the new Xbox the Xbox One.


----------



## SwamPPL (Oct 7, 2018)

I think I've seen Animal Crossing: Island Life somewhere. I wouldn't mind if new Animal Crossing had this title.


----------



## ACFS (Oct 7, 2018)

hmm


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 7, 2018)

ACFS said:


> hmm



Does your username perchance reveal some nice initials...? XD


----------



## Relly (Oct 7, 2018)

smonikkims said:


> Does your username perchance reveal some nice initials...? XD



In the other thread he said "fresh start" so thats what I'm guessing ACFS is


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 7, 2018)

Also, not to forget the rumors of you being a Town Founder. So Frest Start might seem like a good name for such a gimmick.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm not so sure about Fresh Start. It's too reminiscent of New Leaf since it pretty much means the same thing.


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 7, 2018)

^That's what made me iffy on it, and also I don't really like the sound of it said aloud either. It really doesn't matter to me too much if that's what we get though. I'd prefer it to be something more generic like that than something focused like City Folk's title - wouldn't be too indicative of gimmicks.


----------



## Cascade (Oct 7, 2018)

Animal Crossing: Battle Royale


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 7, 2018)

dokomo doubutsu no mori


----------



## Zelda5820 (Oct 8, 2018)

McRibbie said:


> I'd like to call it Animal Crossing: Population Growing, purely to get people to not call the GameCube game that.



I mean that's what it's literally called.  All that would do is cause confusion.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 8, 2018)

Fresh Start reminds me of the Squid Sisters tbh


----------



## Warrior (Oct 8, 2018)

Town Founder could always be a placeholder name if anything.... I mean it's not unheard of the NA/EU audience to think something is absolutely going to be called one thing, only for the names to change later. Town Founder may be a direct translation of the japanese name currently, and the 1:1 translations never sound right. It would be nice if the game focused on building up the town, but I hope they don't put it to print with this name.


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 8, 2018)

I've given some more thought to the name Fresh Start and I've decided I do actually dislike it. I think I would honestly prefer Town Founder to be the final name. xD Something about Fresh Start just doesn't sound like a title to me. It sounds itself like a placeholder while they think of a better phrase that rolls off the tongue better, same with Town Founder. But then, FS and TF are at least initials that are unmistakable for anything else in the series.


----------



## MayorRibbon (Oct 8, 2018)

Warrior said:


> Town Founder could always be a placeholder name if anything.... I mean it's not unheard of the NA/EU audience to think something is absolutely going to be called one thing, only for the names to change later. Town Founder may be a direct translation of the japanese name currently, and the 1:1 translations never sound right. It would be nice if the game focused on building up the town, but I hope they don't put it to print with this name.



Wasn't New Leaf supposed to be called *Jump Out* at first? I mean when it was released in Japan only and when did not have an official name yet?
But anyway, I do not care at all about the name. As long as the game is awesome and great and marvellous, I'll be satisfied.


----------



## Warrior (Oct 8, 2018)

MayorRibbon said:


> Wasn't New Leaf supposed to be called *Jump Out* at first? I mean when it was released in Japan only and when did not have an official name yet?
> But anyway, I do not care at all about the name. As long as the game is awesome and great and marvellous, I'll be satisfied.



Yeah, 'Jump out' was the the english interpretation of the japanese title '飛び出せ' Which doesn't really have the tone of the phrase 'jump out' in english exactly, but could be translated that way. Basically the '飛び出せ' name is more like.... suddenly appear on the scene - just like your mayor in the game. Fly out of hiding honestly is kind of the kanji readings at least haha. It sounds funny in english right? But New leaf as a name captured the spirit of '飛び出せ' way better than 'Jump out' because jumping out in english just kindof sounds ... like well nonsense if you think to hard about it. 

I feel like town founder is likely the same story. Now I don't know what the japanese phrase they would be working off of is... in fact the name could even be more similar to 'town raiser' if you know what I mean. Either way I'm sure the translation team will figure it out, they always did well enough in the past. Something like a "town founder" or "town raiser" gives the aura of someone who is really good at establishing towns and doing a lot of work right? I feel like with that kind of title the game must build a lot on the role of mayor.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 8, 2018)

every time I see "fresh start" in this thread, my mind just reads it as "fresh sistart", due to this card


----------



## shunishu (Oct 8, 2018)

fresh start certainly wouldn't be the best name they could chose, but it's not bad either tbh. just search for animal crossing fresh start on twitter you'll see tons of tweets by people wishing to have a fresh start in animal crossing.
i'm gonna believe acfs for now, if only to have something to look forward to. i don't mind wether it's real or not, if it passes the time.. it's something atleast.. we're bound to get some proper info soon anyway.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 8, 2018)

And speaking of Twitter, this tweet was from a year ago.

https://mobile.twitter.com/rsnbrgjrdn/status/890262888023195659

Coincidence?


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 8, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> And speaking of Twitter, this tweet was from a year ago.
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/rsnbrgjrdn/status/890262888023195659
> 
> Coincidence?



Depends. Who is that guy?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 8, 2018)

smonikkims said:


> Depends. Who is that guy?


I don’t know, I just saw him on Twitter while searching fresh start on Twitter to see if the above poster above me on this page was right.

Turns out this was all I got. I feel like this is foreshadowing because AC Switch is confirmed to be released in 2019 and the fact that the title name “Fresh Start” has been around this site and that other Twitter tweet Blue Cup posted.

It might be fake or not. I can not tell…


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm pretty sure that guy was just joking and just happened to be correct on the date (easily guessed). I don't necessarily think the name Fresh Start would be that difficult for anyone to come up with for a low-effort but still semi-credible idea for a name, so it makes sense that a few random fans might have thought of it before. If you do a Google search you'll also find random people suggesting it as a name in random places.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 8, 2018)

Well then if that’s the case, the user above me was just overexcited to find out if these hints are true. Or something.


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 8, 2018)

Oh you mean shunishu? I don't think they meant that tons of people were saying that they thought the title was Fresh Start, but rather that lots of people have tweeted that they actually wanted to have a fresh start in the series, which would make the name make sense if it were true. They were simply saying that the name would be fine if it were chosen.


----------



## shunishu (Oct 8, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> the user above me


hi 



smonikkims said:


> .. but rather that lots of people have tweeted that they actually wanted to have a fresh start in the series..


yep


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 8, 2018)

if the title is fresh start that would be kind of weird bc all i can think of is the splatoon 2 song uh



some titles i thought of were "Animal Crossing: This Life is Yours" and for a Pokemon like game bundle where you either choose living in a city or forest "Animal Crossing: Into the City" "Animal Crossing: Into the Forest". i think that would be cool it would give people another reason to buy two copies lmao


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Oct 9, 2018)

I saw somewhere it?s Town Founder. I wish I?d screenshot it because I haven?t seen it again!


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 9, 2018)

town founder? that sounds a bit weird i doubt thats true but who knows. id take it with a grain of salt though because barely anything  has even been leaked yet


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 11, 2018)

Animal Crossing: Apocalypse


----------



## Relly (Oct 12, 2018)

To be honest I dislike both "Town Founder" and "Fresh Start" although out of the two Fresh Start makes me feel slightly less uncomfortable. I think any title would grown on me regardless because I honestly don't remember being keen on any of the names so far, I especially disliked "lets go to the city" because its too wordy so I always referred to it as City Folk, which I disliked less. I don't have any better name suggestions though, especially since I don't know for certain what the game will be like.


----------



## Roshan (Oct 12, 2018)

just "Animal Crossing" for the minimalisticness


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 12, 2018)

^I wouldn't mind that title, but it seems indicative of a kind of series-defining game... so it would have to really live up to the name! I don't think there have been enough games in the series to warrant being able to use the same name as another in the series though (the original).


----------



## AmeliaNaut (Oct 17, 2018)

animal crossing: the one you've been waiting for for years


----------

